# Reading > Who Said That? >  An essay prompt exerpt I'd love to find

## pckinney

I went to West Point and one of the prompts of one of the numerous essays we had to write was an excerpt about a mountain with a beautiful view. One day a man put a telescope on the top of the mountain and charged twenty five cents to use it. Lots of people went up to use the telescope. The author thought this was silly as the view had always been nice, yet few people climbed the mountain to view it before the erection of the telescope. My recollection is that Thoreau was the author, but after several searches I cant find anything like this that hes written. So I assume that Im wrong and that it is by some other author. Any ideas on whom the author may be? If so what is the title of the paper or book the excerpt was taken from? Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## pckinney

No one?

----------

